# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Can fire bellied newts live in a shallow water and have land area??

## Murray of the Deep

shallow water as in just like2-4 inches of water??just wondering ,what do i do if they molted should i transfer him to a more shallow water and care details pls

----------


## Terry

You can keep 3 in a 10-gallon tank. Larger is better. Generally a heavily planted aquarium with water depth of 6-8 inches should be OK. Sponge filter should be used.

----------


## atlantiselliott

Yes they can

----------


## Murray of the Deep

how many wood fit in a 3 gallon tank? i have 2 with 2inches of water is it ok?

----------


## atlantiselliott

About only one, what size?





> how many wood fit in a 3 gallon tank? i have 2 with 2inches of water is it ok?

----------


## Murray of the Deep

i transferred them to a 10gallon tank 2 newts male and female. And also can they find food if i put a fish feeder(thing) and place live and frozen bloodworms?

----------


## atlantiselliott

Well they will find the food. They can smell food underwater too, so your okay

----------


## Murray of the Deep

they loved mosquito larvae now i need to know this question i found my snails sucking on my newts skin and it was like peeled off and more lighter color so i put out the snails and also how long can they last without food? and also can it heal the wounds from the snails?

----------


## atlantiselliott

Yes, but I would put plants & algae balls

----------


## Murray of the Deep

one died T_T(almost dying)

----------


## atlantiselliott

Whats dying? Snail or newt?

----------


## Murray of the Deep

the newt died and the other newt was eating now i only have one now

----------


## atlantiselliott

Awww, I'm so sorry for you loss. Well I hope you cherished the time you had with him\her. Pray that its sole can be free to see the universe.

----------

